# Krampus/Christmas/Kallikantizaros/Yule Card Exchange 2020



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Krampus Day is only weeks away and Christmas and Yule celebrations aren't far behind.

As if we didn't have enough on our plates to do lets add another. Time to send out a little Krampus or Kallikanizaros heat or Christmas/ Yule cheer to other warped... err like mind folks.

Krampus Day is Dec 5 , Yule (Dec 21) and Christmas (Dec 25) not far behind or if you want something more exotic there is the 12 days (Dec 25 - Jan 6) that the Kallikantzaros cause Christmas Havoc.

Interested in exchanging cards here's how - Post how many cards you are willing to send out and where you are willing to send them - US only, US and Canada, Everywhere and Anywhere. Also a good idea to say if you'll be sending Krampus, Yule or more traditional Christmas cards. Then Private Message your personal info to others who have posted on this thread. It's as easy as that. Homemade cards, store purchased or something in between are all welcome.

Cards should be in the mail no later then Dec 18th if you want to make sure they are received before Christmas...


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

We're at this point unlimited and will send anywhere. Our cards as usual are a little bit Krampus and a little bit traditional. Frog and I are open to receiving any type of greeting you're into sending.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I am in for unlimited and one international. (I'm down to one international stamp and I don't need the pressure of having to remember to go to the post office 😆) I will be sending traditional Christmas cards this year but they will probably have a pumpkin or something on them somewhere 🎃


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

I am in for unlimited and anywhere. I plan on doing a combo traditional card on the outside with some Krampus/kallikanizaros on the inside, but can easily convert to just traditional Christmas if that's what you want.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm in for this one too. Hopefully will get to make cards this time. Gonna start early. I'm going to have to go with a limit though just to be on the safe side. Start off with limit of 15. If things go well might open up for more. I will send anywhere, no country too far. Mine will most likely be some type of mix, traditional with a twist., thats how I usually do it.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

🎃 🎄❄☃
Will send near and across the pond


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

I am in and I am going to try and stick to my limit this time, maybe. Mine will be Krampus/Christmas. I would love to receive all the themes. I'll start with 20 and a few international.


----------



## Ashrock2000 (Oct 14, 2020)

I'm down for 20 cards and I love all greetings!!!! I have a mix of spooky Christmas and traditional just let me know what you prefer!


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

I'm in for 15 traditional, US or international. 

I have store bought; nature, rustic, cathedral, vintage style, or blue & gold. 🎄


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I’m in for 30, 2 international! I look forward to the card exchanges-they are so fun! I’m not sure if mine will be made or store bought this time, the holidays get crazy!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

darrellarose said:


> I am in and I am going to try and stick to my limit this time, maybe. Mine will be Krampus/Christmas. I would love to receive all the themes. I'll start with 20 and a few international.


I would like to exchange, I messaged you.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Ashrock2000 said:


> I'm down for 20 cards and I love all greetings!!!! I have a mix of spooky Christmas and traditional just let me know what you prefer!


I would like to exchange, I messaged you.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm in for unlimited and anywhere!!! I'll probably do more traditional cards, can't wait to exchange!!!


----------



## gotdisney? (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm going in small. I'll do 10 handmade Christmas Krampus cards and send one international. I'm open to any theme! 
-I’ve reached my limit. Mine are just about ready to go, just need stamps!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Many of us love to add a little swag gift to our cards, in the past there has been little issue as long as the card is of the basic size and shape it gets sent with basic postage. However over the past year or so at least my postmaster has been getting REALLY REALLY strict... even been told if it feels like there is more then just paper in the envelope it's a package and will require package rates. I noticed a few folks had some issues with cards coming back with postage due stamped on them this last Halloween exchange. So to make sure your cards get to where they are suppose to check and double check that you have the correct postage before popping them into the mail slot.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Many of us love to add a little swag gift to our cards, in the past there has been little issue as long as the card is of the basic size and shape it gets sent with basic postage. However over the past year or so at least my postmaster has been getting REALLY REALLY strict... even been told if it feels like there is more then just paper in the envelope it's a package and will require package rates. I noticed a few folks had some issues with cards coming back with postage due stamped on them this last Halloween exchange. So to make sure your cards get to where they are suppose to check and double check that you have the correct postage before popping them into the mail slot.


So very true!


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

hi there, i'm in for 10 traditional christmas card, and obviously international


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Sorry I was election ebsessed, hadn’t seen this.

I’m in! Let me know if you’d like to exchange. I have an idea for a card...🤔👹🎄


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

People can let me know if they’d prefer a handmade Christmas/Yule/Holiday card🎄🥳😇...or...a...Krampus/bad-kid card 👺😎🖤


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm in, lets say for 15 USA and 2 International. Hopefully I am not too late. Mine will be home made traditional.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I'm in! Unlimited amount and to anywhere. I hope to send more of a Yule theme but may also to spooky Christmas. I would love to exchange with anyone and open to receive any theme. 

I have not DM'd anyone yet. Please feel free to reach out!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OOPS


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

the great pumpkin wants to send holiday greetings near and far 🎃


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Love to add you to our list. We'll be doing a little Krampus a little Traditional and are open to whatever card you'd like to send. Still have your info from last exchange if nothing has changed.


Yes please


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm in for Christmas cards! I have a limit to 15 (and possibly more) for anywhere in the world 🗺


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I still have a couple of openings if any one wants to exchange, shoot me a message !


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Krampus Day is only weeks away and Christmas and Yule celebrations aren't far behind.
> 
> As if we didn't have enough on our plates to do lets add another. Time to send out a little Krampus or Kallikanizaros heat or Christmas/ Yule cheer to other warped... err like mind folks.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

*You can count me in for unlimited cards of any way you celebrate the season here in the U.S. and abroad! I celebrate Christmas so expect this from me. 🎅 I also have everyone's name and address so I look forward to the exchange again! Cheers! 👻*


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Well have my card all figured out and will start assembling them this weekend in hopes of getting them out in time for Krampus... Still time to join in we just got stricter Covid restrictions so I have time to make more.


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I don't have my cards even close to ready. If anyone would like to exchange still, send my your info.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

My plan is to have them mailed right after Thanksgiving, so hopefully they will be there on time. I know what I want to do, just have to work on making it happen.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

The great pumpkin will be mailing the krampus or Yule or Xmas greetings on Black Friday .


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Hope to finish mine up this weekend-into the week. It was fun as I had no preconceived notions as to what I was going to do. I sat with my blank cards, and just drew whatever inspired my mind in that moment.

Little thoughts of sugar plum’s danced off my pen -sleigh bells, shadows in the snow, Kind Klaus, cookies, Gruss Vom, shiny & brite, witches, cocktails, frost...

I look forward to see what everyone else has made or picked to cheer up this unholy like winter.


----------



## NYKate (Sep 21, 2020)

I won't be mailing mine for 2 weeks but Welcome All!


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Ok, I'm in. Not sure when I'll be getting them out, hopefully by end of the month.


----------



## Goth Kitty Lady (Mar 1, 2016)

Looks like I'm a bit late to the party, but if anyone wants a card for Winter Solstice (Yule) I'd love to send you one! My limit is 15, and I'll be sending them out somewhere around St. Nicholas Day.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

If anyone on here hasn’t gotten a message from me and would like to exchange, please message me! I still have space


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

happy turkey day


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Hope everyone's Thanksgiving was a good one. Stay safe everyone.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Getting cards done today , great pumpkin will deliver them soon


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Hope to get mine mailed out by next weekend.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

And when you overlook removing some of the Halloween decorations and decide it's ok. It'll do for Christmas as well.
Maybe with a Krampus slant. 









Note the eyeball garland.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks to Hostess and gotdisney for the first cards of the season! Y'all are really on the ball! I'm hoping to get my cards out tomorrow 🙂

Battypatty - love your decorations!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

Mailing mine out tomorrow. I did say traditional Christmas and they do say Merry Christmas, but definitely not the usual Christmas cheery colors.... but I think it will fit.


----------



## Poepoe (Jun 12, 2015)

I will do 15 cards. US only. Mine are all handmade so it takes a bit longer to turn them out. No two are the same, and will be partly traditional and a touch of "creep" added.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have had two people contact me about a regular Christmas card exchange so far. So if anyone is interested in this let's connect.

I am open for 20 since I am buying cards. I am more than willing to exchange internationally.
So if you want to exchange just post as you did for the Halloween card exchange


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Ok I see Stinkerbell included reg Christmas so ^shrugs^


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

My power was out for 4 hours today so I had time to get my cards done. They are going out in today's mail! I have some left so if you are a late joiner, message me and I'll be more than happy to exchange with you.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

For as long as I can recall it's always been Krampus/ Christmas card exchange. A little research I found back in 2008 it was called the Halloween Christmas card Exchange. The story I heard was when someone else was setting up the exchanges that Christmas was "added" because there was a sister Christmas forum that many here belonged to as well. It was a way to include both forums. That's sister forum is no longer I believe and when I started setting up the thread I kept the tradition of Krampus/Christmas that I was use to seeing. I added Kallikaatizros for fun a few years ago after learning their "Christmas" story... and this year I was asked if pagan Yule cards were OK to send. I said Sure why not, now we have a long hopefully all inclusive winter card exchange. When I started this thread I suggest people post what type of card they plan on sending so if you don't want Christmas or Krampus or Yule you have the chance to opt out of exchanging with that person.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Hostesswiththemostess and Gotdisney? for the awesome cards! I love them both and they were my first cards of the season!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you Hostess and GotDisney for your cards, very cool. I won’t post a picture of them yet as I’d like others to get the surprise of opening them.

I finished mine up over Thanksgiving weekend, hand drawn and no two the same.

Some went out in Santa’s post yesterday...and others went tucked into Krampus’ basket...

🎅🏽🎄👹🪵


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Almost forgot to thank both Hostesswiththemostess for the lovely Christmas scene card and Got Disney for the cute Krampus with Santa card. 

Photos after more arrive.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you hwtm for the wonderful Xmas card 
thank you gotdisney for the krampus card 
i decided to go with ornament stamps , as soon as they arrive I will mail the cards


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

On a somewhat related note. I recently picked up a book that I wanted to share with you all that you some of you might enjoy. It’s called The Old Magic of Christmas.








It goes into a lot of oldfolklore traditions and tales of Christmas/Yule history and lore. I love the Nordic & European myths of 'Ghosts and Hobgoblins'. The Brocken (on Walpurgis Night) and Black Piet are superb stories. I learned a lot.

Another plus is the book is scattered throughout with all these old Yule-witch recipes and craft/card making fun that you can do to celebrate an old-world Yule/Christmas/Winter yourself.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

BromBonez said:


> On a somewhat related note. I recently picked up a book that I wanted to share with you all that you some of you might enjoy. It’s called The Old Magic of Christmas.
> View attachment 743221
> 
> It goes into a lot of oldfolklore traditions and tales of Christmas/Yule history and lore. I love the Nordic & European myths of 'Ghosts and Hobgoblins'. The Brocken (on Walpurgis Night) and Black Piet are superb stories. I learned a lot.
> ...


Ooh! Thank you for sharing. I just bought the kindle version!


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Cards are starting to arrive!! Mine are going in the mail tomorrow, a few days ahead of schedule


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Happy Krampus Eve all... hope everyone's been good this year don't need any Krampus beatings.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Sending thanks to 
HWTM for the pretty farmhouse card.
Stinkerbell & Frog Prince for the amazing card and ornament.
Illysium for the beautiful card and tags.
gotdisney? For the adorable Krampus and Santa card.
Brom Bonez for the amazing, Frightful snowman card. 
Holly Haunter & Red Flayer for the cute snowman card.
I will post pics later in the month.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Holly Haunter and Stinkerbell and Frog Prince! I will also wait a bit before posting pics. Stinkerbell - really love the ornament!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks go out to Ladyfrog for the Sparkly Christmas tree card
A second round of Thanks to Holly Haunter and Red Flayer for the lovely 3D snowcapped house greetings.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

So glad to see cards are getting to some in time for Krampus Night. 

As for the ornament, Frog has always wanted a bigger part of doing our cards beyond decorating the envelopes so with a few suggestions from me and an older model cricut machine he's been handling our little swag items for the past 2 exchanges. His wish list has a newer model on it so who know's what future swag items or even cards might be.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Happy Krampusnacht! May you be skipped and enjoy Nickolas feast tomorrow! 

Although, a few times tonight I’ve heard the bushes outside my living room window rustling loudly (no joke) I just heard it again on the side of the house too... I keep telling myself it’s probably a raccoon...yeah that’s it, a raccoon (gulp)

Better light my Christmas tree and those holiday candles!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Brom bonez - thank you for the handmade card! You're such a talented artist!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Well wouldn't you know, I discovered an awesome idea for a Krampus goodie after I sent my cards...next year!!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

So far I have received cards from HostessWithTheMostess, GotDisney and LadyFrog. I love them all, thank you very much! My doorway will be full this year, which makes me very happy.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

The last of my cards went out today. Crossing fingers that there are no Post Office issues.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Lauralouthatswho for the lovely ornament card and CallyIn for the cute kitty card!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Received a few more cards yesterday. Thank You Lauralouthatswho for the beautiful ornament card with Krampus. 
CallyIn for the adorable Cat card!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks go out to Lauralouthatswho for the beautiful Krampus ornament card.


----------



## gotdisney? (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you Ladyfrog for the beautiful card with gold, Stinkerbell and Frog Prince for the really cool photo with Krampus plus a Krampus ornament, Brom Bonez for the fun hand drawn Krampus, Holly Haunter and Red Flayer for the beautiful sparkly town scene, Lauralouthatswho for the great ornament card, Hostesswiththemostess for the perfect scene, and Callyln for the very cute cat! Did you draw that? I'm so glad I joined in and can't wait to receive the rest!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

BromBonez said:


> On a somewhat related note. I recently picked up a book that I wanted to share with you all that you some of you might enjoy. It’s called The Old Magic of Christmas.
> View attachment 743221
> 
> It goes into a lot of oldfolklore traditions and tales of Christmas/Yule history and lore. I love the Nordic & European myths of 'Ghosts and Hobgoblins'. The Brocken (on Walpurgis Night) and Black Piet are superb stories. I learned a lot.
> ...


Thanks for sharing! I’m ordering this one tonight!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you to LadyFrog, Laurouthatswho, and Batty Patty for the cards!! I’m loving them all and it’s so fun to have cards to put up in my home office.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks go out to Callyln for the tinsely cat card.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

gotdisney? said:


> Thank you Ladyfrog for the beautiful card with gold, Stinkerbell and Frog Prince for the really cool photo with Krampus plus a Krampus ornament, Brom Bonez for the fun hand drawn Krampus, Holly Haunter and Red Flayer for the beautiful sparkly town scene, Lauralouthatswho for the great ornament card, Hostesswiththemostess for the perfect scene, and Callyln for the very cute cat! Did you draw that? I'm so glad I joined in and can't wait to receive the rest!


Got Disney, it’s a stamp. I Wish I could draw, lol.


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Got my stamps , the great pumpkin will be dropping in 🎃


----------



## heiket (Dec 10, 2020)

BromBonez, thank you for your handmade Krampusnacht cards. Your talent is really amazing.merry Christmas.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Hope it’s ok to post a picture, I wanted to show my display so far. I had this Santa wall hanging that I made about 20 years ago when my kids were little, and it seemed like the perfect, natural backdrop. The door opens to the living room so they are practically front and center. 😁 Thank-you’s are coming around!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Lovely display and Heck YES photos are ok to post in fact encouraged.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you Stinkerbell & Frog Prince. My ornament has found his place.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you Lura Lou, what a fun surprise!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Illysium for the lovely holiday card!
Darrellarose - thank you for the naughty/nice ornament and funny card! (I think Krampus can take him!)
Thank you Michael candles for the Merry Yule card! Y'all are really making my 2020 holiday season great!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Hallowmas for the snowman card with wonderful holiday poem, HallowGeekHalfrican for the season's screamings snowman and NYKate for the holiday llama card filled with glittery goodies!


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you Hallomas for the card with the poem. I love it!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Time for a few more thanks yous since we last met.
darrellarose - Thanks for the charming ornament and card
illysium - Thanks for the beautiful stained glass picture card
NYKate - Thank you for the Grinch card
Brom Bonez - A wow and thanks for the hand drawn Krampus card
hallowmas - Thank you for the Magical card.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Hope it’s ok to post this here, remove if not, but I thought this group would appreciate this. A cupcake shop in Seattle always has deathcake available around Valentines day, but this year they are having a special edition “Death to 2020”. They ship nationwide in case you are wondering.


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I have more thank yous! Thank you Michael Candles for the Merry Yule card, NY Kate for the grinch card with the Christmas glitter, Shadow Black for the bird card, Illysium for the Happy Holidays card, and Goth Kitty Lady for the Yule card. I love them all!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Here is a picture of my card wall so far-it has some of my daughter’s art projects from the past on there as well.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Thank you Hallomas Bookitty, a nice festive reindeer always livens things up.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

A few more cards have arrived... 

Thanks go out to 
Goth Kitty Lady - for the lovely Yule card
Michael_candles - For the Yule postcard
HalloGeekHalfrican - For the snowflake greetings


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I'm beginning to wonder about the post office. I haven't received anything in the mail since Friday, weird. I also am concerned that some of you haven't received my cards yet. Hopefully soon...


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you for the awesome cards and ornaments! 🎄

Hostesswiththemostest
Stinkerbell n Frog Price
Holly Haunter & Red Flayer
LadyFrog
Darrellarose
CallyIn
Michael Candles
Hallowmas
Lauralouthatswho

All of mine have been sent.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

CallyIn said:


> I'm beginning to wonder about the post office. I haven't received anything in the mail since Friday, weird. I also am concerned that some of you haven't received my cards yet. Hopefully soon...


Our typical daily mail has been way off schedule lately. Some days are skipped, and some days we don't get mail until 5 pm when usually it's around noon. Other delivery services have been delayed as well. The combo of more online shoppers this year, and not enough employees to cover the surge.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Thank you Disembodied voice for the Christmas Carol themed card and paper cut out characters! I'm actually about to sit down and watch that movie 🎄


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Still waiting on a few cards our PO is a shambles and well shameful, went to pick up a package we got a notice for yesterday and all they said was NOT here and we've not sorted through the mail we received in the last 2 days yet... really... then how come I have a notice it's here... Ok will look for it. GRRRR...

Any way in my reaper gifts was a cool light string with little clothespins to hang cards from so had to try it out... Doesn't everyone have a couple of shelves filled with skulls, gnomes, ravens and other creepy stuff?


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I wanted to say thank you to all those that sent me cards. It is so nice going to the mailbox and seeing a festive greeting! I apologize for not saying thank you individually this time. At this time I have received cards from:
Stinkerbell n Frog Prince - Thank you for the Krampus card and ornament 
BromBonez - Thank you for the cocktail holiday card
HalloGeekHalfRican -Thank you for the snowman Hallow-day card
HallowmasBookitty- Thank you for the glittery reindeer card
NYKate -Thank you for the Grinchmas card
Lauralouthatswho-Thank you for the ornament card
HollyHaunter & Red Flayer- Thank you for the delicate winter wonderland card
LadyFrog- Thank you for the sparkly tree card
BattyPatty-Thank you for the Krampus card
GotDisney- Thank you for the baby Krampus card
Hostesswiththemostess-Thank you for the nostalgic Christmas card
CallyIn - Thank you for the warm and fuzzy card
Illysium - Thank you for the glittery holiday card
Goth Kitty Lady-Thank you for the Solstice/Yule card


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

CallyIn said:


> I'm beginning to wonder about the post office. I haven't received anything in the mail since Friday, weird. I also am concerned that some of you haven't received my cards yet. Hopefully soon...


I,too,am wondering about the post office! I’m missing so many things still!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Thank you Hallowmas-I received your card today! Love the poem 🖤


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

USPS gave up another card... So thanks go out to disembodiedvoice & snowflakeelsa for the inviting Holiday card with added Scrooge paper dolls.


----------



## gotdisney? (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you hallowmas boo kitty,darrellarose,disembodiedvoice and michealcandles!


----------



## gotdisney? (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I am only waiting on a few cards, maybe the USPS will deliver them all tomorrow!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

A Happy Holiday to all...

I know it's early to mention this BUT with mail being as delayed as it has been of late it's time to start thinking about the Bloody Vampy Valentine exchange. I just learned that the original Valentine was known as lupercalia. What better way to celebrate then to exchange greetings in honor of love, vampires and wolves. I'll start a thread for soon.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Happy winter holidays and Christmas to you all. Thank you everyone for all your wonderful cards. I believe I received everyone’s card that I exchanged with. I’ll post some pictures as time allows bit later.

Here’s to a healthier 2021!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

I hope everyone has had a wonderful holiday season so far (as much as is possible for 2020). I wanted to say thank you to Darrellarose, Frenchgirl, Disembodiedvoice, Spookybella977, and NY Kate for the cards. They just arrived today! I really love them all and the special things that were in each  Our post office must be operating with 1 person for the entire city.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

As usual time got away from me this year. Didn't get to make the card i had planned. BUT I have received really great cards that me and my daughter have have loved opening ! When we got them we would save them to open at night as a special "blind bag" reveal to make a big deal out them, we have so much fun with it.

We still have about 5 or 6 cards we haven't received, not sure if they are just late because of the mail/holiday or if they just aren't coming....

Special thanks for Stink and Frog, Lauralouthatswho, holly haunter and red flayer, hallowmas boo kitty, brom bonez, michael candles, got disney, Nicole, and spookybella. Thats all we've got so far and we loved each one !


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

A thank you got out to Spookybella977 for the Christmas ghost card.

I still have 3 I'm waiting on... One I know is coming from overseas and we've had delays in the past so no worries. One I know isn't coming. Lastly one I'm not sure of yet.


----------



## darrellarose (Sep 26, 2018)

Thank you to NYKATE, frenchgirl, holly haunter & red flayer, hallomas bookitty, & Spookybella. I love all my cards and only have one I haven’t received yet. Hope everyone had amazing holidays!


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

Made it just in time before the new year... THANK YOU EVERYONE! I thoroughly enjoyed all of your cards, it warmed my heart with a little Halloween spirit 🎃 
Wishing everyone a happy holiday season, Xmas, Hanukkah, Kwanzaa, Yule, Winter Solstice, or whatever you celebrate!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you all my Halloween peeps for the wonderful cards 🎃 🎄 
happy new year to all and stay safe and be well 🎃🎄
looking forward to vampy exchange


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

I hope everyone had a great Christmas! 

I am so happy to see my cards have been arriving, I hope everyone on my list has received their card from me

Thank you so much to everyone for the cards you sent me, I love them all! 

Happy New Year everyone, wishing you all the best in 2021!!!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I sent out my cards weeks ago and it is sounding like some haven't arrived yet. I haven't had any returned so I don't know what is going on! I'm really sorry if yours went missing


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I know the USPS at least in my zip code is having a heck of a time getting things to me. Currently the local Postmaster has admitted that sorting stuff is taking 2 or 3 days to get done.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I know the USPS at least in my zip code is having a heck of a time getting things to me. Currently the local Postmaster has admitted that sorting stuff is taking 2 or 3 days to get done.


That's what happens when they remove sorting machines. Normally, the letters come pre-sorted from the distribution center, in these nice trays, all in order for each route. That way the carriers just have to hand sort the flats (magazines, catalogs and such) and parcels, which is still time consuming, but if they now have to hand sort the letters, too, that's going to add a lot of time. Probably more than you wanted to know 🤣 but I was a carrier for 6 years so I feel for them!


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Ladyfrog said:


> That's what happens when they remove sorting machines. Normally, the letters come pre-sorted from the distribution center, in these nice trays, all in order for each route. That way the carriers just have to hand sort the flats (magazines, catalogs and such) and parcels, which is still time consuming, but if they now have to hand sort the letters, too, that's going to add a lot of time. Probably more than you wanted to know 🤣 but I was a carrier for 6 years so I feel for them!


I love my postal people. Dealing with the public must be atrocious, especially now. That they even smile at all anymore is amazing. I gave my delivery guy $200 for Christmas since he’s always having to bring my late night-online-retail therapy-purchases to my door 🙈

I’m also a sucker for cool stamps and snail mail penpals from around the globe.

Can you imagine if USPS was gone? Things one never thinks about.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks to NY Kate ! Got your card yesterday. yay. Still missing a few, who knows where on the globe they are...
Happy new year everyone !!


----------



## Holly Haunter (Sep 11, 2016)

Callyn-thank you! I received your card! It was postmarked Dec 3 😂. The post office here is seriously having problems. I only ended up missing a few cards, but they may still be on the way and bringing some 2021 cheer. Excited for the next exchange!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

BromBonez - I'm sure there are great Postal staff out there. Alas the best I can say is the driver of our route called us after we tried to send our Red White and Dead cards to say they were going to be rejected for not enough postage... they were of the correct weight and size BUT our rude and rather nasty new Post Master deemed them NOT a letter but a package because they didn't "feel" like just paper inside the envelope.

As for getting the USPS to deliver a package to us forget about it. Not a one has been delivered in YEARS... we get a slip, says they attempted too. Well Nope I'm home all day everyday... I can hear the mailtruck as it drops my mail off... we have an OVERSIZED box so smaller packages can be left but NOPE they never do. Have to drive into town and IF we're lucky it's before they close... As Frog normally works when the PO is open, packages linger there for days till someone can go get them. In the past when we've gone to pick up, they have LOST packages in the building, (it's here somewhere come back later), handed us someone else's packages ( you sure this isn't you... no it's not even our address) or just plain say there isn't anything there for us ( but we have a slip saying we do). Sadly I've lost faith in the USPS.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> BromBonez - I'm sure there are great Postal staff out there. Alas the best I can say is the driver of our route called us after we tried to send our Red White and Dead cards to say they were going to be rejected for not enough postage... they were of the correct weight and size BUT our rude and rather nasty new Post Master deemed them NOT a letter but a package because they didn't "feel" like just paper inside the envelope.
> 
> As for getting the USPS to deliver a package to us forget about it. Not a one has been delivered in YEARS... we get a slip, says they attempted too. Well Nope I'm home all day everyday... I can hear the mailtruck as it drops my mail off... we have an OVERSIZED box so smaller packages can be left but NOPE they never do. Have to drive into town and IF we're lucky it's before they close... As Frog normally works when the PO is open, packages linger there for days till someone can go get them. In the past when we've gone to pick up, they have LOST packages in the building, (it's here somewhere come back later), handed us someone else's packages ( you sure this isn't you... no it's not even our address) or just plain say there isn't anything there for us ( but we have a slip saying we do). Sadly I've lost faith in the USPS.


That does sound like a very different experience than what I have here. Well it’s such a massive organization I’d imagine there are good and bad branches all over. I lived in Hollywood for most of my 20s and had mixed experiences. I’d say the good or bad usually starts with the branch management and works it’s way down.

Well luckily I believe I got everyone’s cards and have enjoyed them all. Looking forward to Valentines cards, if people still have the energy. 💘


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

My overseas card has finally arrived... Thank you FrenchGirl for the card and lovely deer ornament.


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

The mail definitely has been lacking lately. I had a package leave NJ to IN that took 23 days, lol. I ended up with 13 out of the 16 cards on my list. One I know is coming from Europe so I expected that to arrive late, the last two are from the West Coast, so not sure.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the fantastic cards this year! They were all so special, and still hung up in my house! Hope everyone is having a great start to the New Year!


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

hi everybody!!! i received a couple of card before Christmas and the other one yesterday and today. Thanks they are all beautiful! And it makes longer Christmas


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

frenchgirl said:


> hi everybody!!! i received a couple of card before Christmas and the other one yesterday and today. Thanks they are all beautiful! And it makes longer Christmas


Frenchgirl, did you not receive the Yule card from me?


----------



## frenchgirl (Sep 23, 2017)

Michael_candles said:


> Frenchgirl, did you not receive the Yule card from me?


Nope not yet!! tell you when i reveived it! Hope you received mine?


----------



## Michael_candles (May 25, 2020)

I did! I’m sorry I didn’t thank you earlier for it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Doesn't look llike you received mine either Frenchgirl, I'm not too surprised with the mail and I did mail out sort of late. Hopefully will arrive soon. 
I still have 3 I haven't received either. I guess we should feel lucky we got any at all the way things have been


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

I guess those of us still waiting on a few cards will just get to be surprised when they finally and hopefully arrive!


----------



## CallyIn (Aug 26, 2016)

BromBonez said:


> I love my postal people. Dealing with the public must be atrocious, especially now. That they even smile at all anymore is amazing. I gave my delivery guy $200 for Christmas since he’s always having to bring my late night-online-retail therapy-purchases to my door 🙈
> 
> I’m also a sucker for cool stamps and snail mail penpals from around the globe.
> 
> Can you imagine if USPS was gone? Things one never thinks about.


BromBonez would you believe I received your card in the mail today? Weirdly enough it has the little white tape strips that the USPS sometimes puts on mail, but there are zero postmarks on it. Lol. Thank you for the card, I hope you got mine.


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Sorry for replying so late. I did receive all the cards I was expecting. I really enjoyed all of them, hung them up and enjoyed through the season. I framed my Jack Frost card, Brom Bonez. Love him! Thanks everyone! I hope my cards were received. I know of at least one that didn't make it as of yet and they were mailed about a month ago. 👿
Best wishes for the new year!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Posting here and in the Bloody Valentine thread 

Ok I'm scratching my head got a lovey card the other day from Memphis TN signed Ashley and Belladog, I've gone through as many of my old lists as I have, my messages here and I can't find an address to Memphis nor an Ashley... Did I miss someone?

If you send Frog and me this card please message.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Posting here and in the Bloody Valentine thread
> 
> Ok I'm scratching my head got a lovey card the other day from Memphis TN signed Ashley and Belladog, I've gone through as many of my old lists as I have, my messages here and I can't find an address to Memphis nor an Ashley... Did I miss someone?
> 
> If you send Frog and me this card please message.


That'd be Ashrock2000


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Well then... I did send a message if they wanted to exchange but I never got a reply with an address. Well that solves that. Thanks.


----------



## Lauralouthatswho (Sep 30, 2020)

Wow, just wow!!!! BattyPatty, I JUST got your card today, 01/22/2021. It looks like it was postmarked 12/03/2020!! I knew that the USPS was a little tripped up this season, but wow! This makes me more determined to get my vampy valentines mailed next week!!


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I also got BattyPatty's card today! Mine was also postmarked Dec 3. I'm going to assume these cards have been traveling inter-dimensionally for 6 weeks


----------



## Batty Patty (Jul 29, 2015)

Lol!!! So glad you finally got it! How crazy!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I also got Batty Patty's card yesterday... postmarked Dec 3 ... go figure. I read a story the other day on line that said things being mail last week were arriving before mail sent before Christmas. Proof in the witch's brew is the mystery card from Ashrock2000 was postmarked Jan 11 and I got it 7 days ago. Batty's card was postmarked Dec 3 and it arrived yesterday. Can't help but notice all three of the late arrivals were too the same state...


----------

